# Silicon that is aquarium safe



## roacan

Hello,

Which brand/model of silicone that is available at home depot or lowes is safe for aquarium use? The one at the lps/lfs are kinda expensive.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

ive always been told if it says 100% silicon. and doesnt say mold resistant or 3yr warranty then its good to go. Im using the GE stuff that comes in a red and white tube. its cheaper at home depot then lowes but plexi is cheaper at lowes and gives you thicker sheets for less money.


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals

roacan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which brand/model of silicone that is available at home depot or lowes is safe for aquarium use? The one at the lps/lfs are kinda expensive.


I am Canadian and they carry Weather Shield > Best 35yr. Clear Silicone. IT says in BIG letters > Safe for Aquariums.:fish10:


----------



## Brando

roacan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which brand/model of silicone that is available at home depot or lowes is safe for aquarium use? The one at the lps/lfs are kinda expensive.


I checked BOTH HD and lowes, neither store here in AZ carried anything that would be considered aquarium safe (their words).
I did find a DAP product at Ace hardware that states 100% silicone, Aquarium safe.


----------



## Kibblemania1414

+1 for brando... that's what brand i use, just a bit different.


----------



## roacan

Tankfull Tropicals said:


> I am Canadian and they carry Weather Shield > Best 35yr. Clear Silicone. IT says in BIG letters > Safe for Aquariums.:fish10:


Does Canadian Tire carry this?



M1ster Stanl3y said:


> ive always been told if it says 100% silicon. and doesnt say mold resistant or 3yr warranty then its good to go. Im using the GE stuff that comes in a red and white tube. its cheaper at home depot then lowes but plexi is cheaper at lowes and gives you thicker sheets for less money.


Could you give me the actual name/model of the GE stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

100% silicone sealant
for plastic sheets
and other platics

thats the big letters...no real name tho. just remember red n white and its next to the acrylic sheets. 

its says its a water tight seal and is excellent for marin applications above the water line. works on glass and metal as well as plastic sheets. the boxes i have built just messing around hold water fine.


----------



## roacan

Shop GE 9.8 oz Silicone I Waterproof Window & Door 4 Pack Clear Caulk at Lowes.com


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

Brando said:


> I checked BOTH HD and lowes, neither store here in AZ carried anything that would be considered aquarium safe (their words).
> I did find a DAP product at Ace hardware that states 100% silicone, Aquarium safe.


exactly what I've used 

and exactly where I got it from too; Ace Hardware


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

Not what I use....i dunno if it will be good or not


----------

